# Paul Thomas Anderson



## Dr Strangelove (Oct 16, 2006)

Aspiring screenplay writers should really check out the work of P. T. Anderson, he is one the best screenplay writers and directors of his generation. His work includes Hard Eight, Boogie Nights, Magnolia and Punch Drunk Love... all very good films with intelligent writing. 

But the icing on the cake is Magnolia, a work of _pure_ genius.


----------



## mammamaia (Oct 17, 2006)

agreed... that's a classic!

btw, in the us, the term for 'screenplay writers' is 'screenwriters'... we _do_ like to shorten/simplify things over here, don't we? ;-)

for anyone who doesn't know, scripts can be obtained/downloaded here:
http://www.script-o-rama.com/snazzy/dircut.html

but be aware that the scripts you can get won't be 'spec' scripts, which is what you'd be writing... as in this case, much of what you'll find in the 'shooting script' [only version of 'magnolia' available] won't even be in the movie and you also have to ignore all the camera directions... this was written by the director, himself, and so contains even more of that stuff you can't put in, than usual...


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Oct 26, 2006)

Anyone else write screenplays?


----------



## Kimba (Oct 26, 2006)

Depends on what sort you're asking about but I do. I've nearly completed a 3 part-crime/thriller.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Oct 27, 2006)

Cool, it's good to know there's others here writing screenplays. So the screenplay you've just finished, is it feature length, 120 pages?


----------



## Kimba (Oct 27, 2006)

I haven't finished it yet. I said I've *nearly* finished it.  It's a 3-part mini-series about 50 pages each. I'm currently trying to finish my first year at uni [4 weeks to go!] then I'll sit down and tackle it.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Oct 27, 2006)

Cool, sounds good. I'm currently writing a feature length screenplay but finding it a bit of a mission. 120 pages is hard work!


----------



## Kimba (Oct 27, 2006)

The scripts taken me over a year to do. Especially with work and uni to tackle as well so I completely understand.  Oh and not to mention several incidents of writer's block lol


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Oct 27, 2006)

I know what you mean about writers block! I get quite a bit of that myself.:roll:
But, hey...apparently it happens to the best of them.


----------



## mammamaia (Oct 28, 2006)

dr s... fyi, the current optimum size for a feature [other than comedy] is 110 pgs... 120 is now considered 'too long' by many in the biz... that's if you're writing for the hollywood market, anyway... in the uk it may be otherwise...

best of luck to you both, with your projects... love and hugs, maia


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah, it's 120 pages where I come from, and around 90 for comedies.


----------



## Kimba (Oct 28, 2006)

A friend of mine has agreed to lend me his equipment to film the project and in turn I've offered him a position as camera operator. We start the pre-production process in December.


----------



## David Siudzinski (Nov 16, 2006)

I've written several screenplays. Trust me, it's not easy. It's not just something you can pick up as a hobby. You have to really have the ability to structure events and move a story through visual storytelling. I'd be interested, though in this this three part story of yours, Strangelove.


----------



## Vee (Nov 17, 2006)

Its something I have in mind to try.  I need a few story ideas first though.

I know that one page equals approximately one minute on film.  I know that networks are currently preferring things like a five Act structure over the standard three Acts, some are asking for more.


----------



## mammamaia (Nov 18, 2006)

when writing movies for tv, the standard theater-release feature film's 3-act structure has to be expanded to accommodate however many commercial breaks are needed...


----------



## Kimba (Nov 22, 2006)

David Siudzinski said:
			
		

> I'd be interested, though in this this three part story of yours, Strangelove.



I wasn't aware that Strangelove was writing a 3-part story ... From what I can gather, he was writing a screenplay for a feature film. But I completely agree with you. Scriptwriting is not easy. I've *almost* finished my 3-parter and it's taken me over a year through roughs drafts and editing.


----------

